# Young cat or kitten wanted in MA



## masciarifamily (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello we are ready and wanting to add to our home. Grissom needs a friend and I rather get a pet other then the no kill shelter in our area...those kittens live like kings...as where some might not have that chance...just PM me...thanks


----------

